# [APP][2.2+] Chartix - Android Music Charts v3.0



## chengsokdara (Nov 25, 2012)

​
*Chartix v3.0*
*Android Music Charts*

*☺ Description ☺*
Music charts is the best way to discover new awesome music, the next song that you will put in loop.

With Chartix - Android Music Charts, we provides you two of the most important music charts in the world, iTunes music charts and Billboard music charts. Chatix is a must have app for any music lover out there.

What make Chartix stand out from others is the beautiful UI it has. Inspired by Google Now UI, fused it with a more colorful touch. Creating a unique experience that only Chartix has. Not to mention, many features that Chartix has like: VEVO YouTube music video, iTunes song preview etc...

*☺ Features ☺*
✔ Google Now-esque inspired UI but much more colorful.
Creating a unique experience over other similar app in this category. (homi UI v3.0)
✔ Featuring two very well known music charts that matter.
iTunes (Top 100, Top 10, and all country charts) and Billboard (Hot 100, Billboard 200, and many more)
✔ YouTube music video for any song in the chart upon clicking it.
It will open YouTube app and search for VEVO music video of the song.
✓ A nifty feature which let you preview a 30 seconds of the song you are interested in.
Work in iTunes Top 10 country music chart (Free feature)
✓ Included a DIY iTunes music chart maker (iTunes Chart Editor v1.0)
Just choose between a list of all supported iTunes country and number of song from 10 to 100.
✓ In iTunes Top 10 music charts, you can also download the preview, download a 170x170 album art, and even use the downloaded preview as your ringtone ☻
These are X Version features, but you can get it free by just sharing my app to your Facebook, Twitter, or Google Plus account.

*☺ Tips and Tricks ☺*
✓ If you do not like ads when exit the app, just use the red X button to close the app instead of back and home button.

*☺ **Screenshots **☺*
































































*☺ **Test Chartix Online **☺*

Powered by AppSurfer

*☺ Permission Explanation ☺*
✔ WRITE_SETTINGS - used for set ringtone feature
✔ WRITE_EXTERNAL STORAGE - used for caching of album arts and song previews
✔ READ_PHONE_STATE - used for manage song preview playback when your phone state change
✔ INTERNET/ACCESS_WIFI_STATE/ACCESS_NETWORK_STATE - used for internet connection checking
✓ All the location permission is required by the ads network to serve appropriate ads based on location required by AdMob
✓ Other settings permission is used for create homescreen shortcuts/browser homepage and bookmarks required by StartApp.
This is optional, you can choose to allow it or not upon starting this app for the first time. It is completely in your control.

*☺ Downloads ☺*

via Google Play Store
or
via homi3kh.com​


----------



## chengsokdara (Nov 25, 2012)

Update 2.0.1

05/05/13:
- Fixed some UI glitches
- Re-configure X Version Access mechanism
- Fixed My Other App! page


----------



## chengsokdara (Nov 25, 2012)

v2.1 - 12/04/2013:
- Redesigned song card, so now all song title and artist name will be display in full form.
- Easier way to share via Facebook and Twitter in X Version Access dialog
- New icon again
- Other small bug fixes


----------



## chengsokdara (Nov 25, 2012)

v3,0
04/07/2013
♥ homi UI v3.0, much more colorful than ever
♥ Bug fixes and codes optimization
♥ One layout for any screen size, now support any smartphones screen, 7" tablet to 10" tablet screen.
♥ Less ads and ability to opt-out of it (StartApp)
♥ Integrated native Facebook and Google plus SDK, sharing my app is much more secured and easy.
♥ Fixed rating menu pointing to non existing app
♥ Compiled for Jellybean 4.2.2 and support down to Froyo 2.2


----------

